# Fold your own goat video



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Really cute video

http://www.goattalk.com/forum/index.php/topic,21912.0.html

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/464485/towel_goat_folding/


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats pretty cool Sondra. I'm glad you put the second link on there as I cannot go on the other one :biggrin


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

I wanna do that!! So cute!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This would be nice on a display table.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks sondra, this is just wonderful, i am going to make one for my tables, even going to try a tiny version with washcloths or tea towels..
Barb


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

That is so cute. Thanks for posting it Sondra. The next time I have guests I am going to fold their towels that way. 

Sara


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

how cute
Deana


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh that is really cute!


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Adoreable!! My friends and family already think I'm crazy for getting into goats. Just wait till I hand them goat towels!! :rofl

Christina


----------

